# Super Bowl - Thoughts?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, the Super Bowl is five days away. Any thoughts or predictions? 

My house will have great party going on. My buddy snagged his wife's chocolate fountain, which will be filled with BBQ sauce, surrounded by things like meat balls, bacon-wrapped steak, little smokies, chicken wings, etc.... that can be dipped in the BBQ sauce. Should be fun. We're also setting up a "kid's lego room," "Wii Room" and "Board game/video" room so those not wanting to watch the game can enjoy themselves - and stay the heck out of the football room. We are expecting about 25 people - with about 15 of them being kids. Should be a fun day. 

As for the game, I'm hoping the Steelers choke in their own vomit. Not that I am a Packers fan - I really don't have a loyalty to either team. I just don't want Ben Roth-lets-rape-her to win a 3rd super bowl and be celebrated. I freaking hate that jack-hole and I REALLY hope the Packers go Joe Theisman on his knees.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

**** Gary. Deep breaths..... happy thoughts.... in through the nose........


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

GO PACKERS!!! Can't stand Roethlisberger...or James Harrison for that matter...have you ever looked at Harrison's eyes? That look in his eyes makes me think that he doesn't have a frontal lobe.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I hate the Steelers, don't like the Packers much either but would take them anyday over the Steelers. 
stablebuck I agree with your Harrison statements, that guy drives me crazy he is one of the dirtiest players I have ever seen.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't have a dog or raper in this fight, but I am rooting for the Packers. I really like Clay Matthews and Rodgers, I would like to see Rodgers get that Farve monkey off his back. I also am a huge fan of Polamaolu (sp?) and I think Keisel's beard is bad ass, LOL.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.fearkeisel.com/images/fearKeiselT-lg.jpg

[attachment=0:1b38csnx]Facial Hair.jpg[/attachment:1b38csnx]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude looks like a freaking Viking! Not a Minnesota Viking, a REAL VIKING! Wouldn't you love to see Keisel and Jared Allen do a hunting show together - using only spears, swords, and a mace.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought you would like him because he is an old BYU guy.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Jahan. I remember him playing in Provo. Of course, he looked a bit different then. Cool dude. One of several Cougars and a couple of Utes that'll be in the game Sunday. Which is GREAT!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Packers


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

You Steeler haters are all going to be dissapointed on sunday. Cheeseheads will be sent packing back to Green Bay to lick their wounds. 17-10 Steelers all the way.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> You Steeler haters are all going to be dissapointed on sunday. Cheeseheads will be sent packing back to Green Bay to lick their wounds. 17-10 Steelers all the way.


I am definitely not a Steelers hater, but I would like to see Green Bay win, Steelers have had a fair share of Championships already, LOL.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I really don't care for either team. My issue is with Roth-lets-rape-her. He's a jack-wagon and I want him to lose. If the Packers can break both his legs so he never plays again, but the Steelers win, I'm OK with that.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

The Madden game predictor picked Pittsburgh to win, and it's picked 6 of the last 7 Super Bowls right. 

I'm perfectly good with Gary's scenario. I'm not too fond of Big Ben. In fact, I think it would be more interesting if he did get hurt and Antwaan Randle El and Hines Ward shared QB duties, even though the Steelers have two reserve QB's already. Troy Polamalu is the man, but I also really like Clay Matthews. Too bad they aren't on the same team.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I predict that I will watch Fergie and U2 at halftime.



Green Bay, in overtime.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

As a cowboys fan I can't cheer for the Steelers. I don't really care either way looks like I am having about 15 over to my place to watch the commercials and let the kids play.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Well since I am a long time PACKER fan I will be on the NFC side of the Super Bowl. As for the Steelers I wish them many injuries and plenty of BAD Luck! Who knows between now and kick-off maybe Worthlessbooger will get arressted, That would be sweet. Bowl party at my place. If you don't have anywhere to celebrate my door is always open. Shoot me a PM and I will give you the Address. GO PACK GO!!! :\Ou: -*|*- :O--O:


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Steelers all the way!!!



GaryFish said:


> I really don't care for either team. My issue is with Roth-lets-rape-her. He's a jack-wagon and I want him to lose. If the Packers can break both his legs so he never plays again, but the Steelers win, I'm OK with that.


all I can say about that.. is you CAN'T Change your mind AFTER you do it!! so you can't officially call it rape!! just sayin.... 
how many guy on here have done what he has done yet it never leaves the restroom?? it's just who you are & the ****ty woman trying to get famous or rich!!

this is my opinion ... glad I'm not famous & everyone knows my mistakes!! =)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree Lifetime, we have some very judgmental BYU fans here that aren't suppose to judge, remember you are suppose to leave that up to the all mighty one and I am not referring to Fixed either. :mrgreen: :lol:  

I guess my thing I think this chick was trying to make a quick buck. Now he is an idiot for putting himself in that position, but to call him a raper is a bit retarded.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

ok...I won't call him a rapist...I'll call him a bad person...and a bad leader as the face of the franchise. Peyton Manning RUNS the offensive practice for the Colts. Roethlisberger is the guy that the offensive coordinator calls and is like "dude, practice started 10 minutes ago...are you on your way?"


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a fair assessment. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I figure if Big Ben didn't do it, he wouldn't have paid her to shut up but instead would have fought the charges in court and also would have made a stronger appeal case to the NFL. Besides, when a guy boozes up a girl that is under drinking age, bangs her in the bathroom, and then pays her to drop the assult charges, something is messed up. 

Not caring about either team here, I needed to come up with a reason to cheer for one team or the other, as I really don't care. And one thing I REALLY detest are guys that sexually assult girls- especially when that assult comes following "chemically enhancing" the woman's judgement. So there ya go. 

The Good Book says "Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again." So I'm OK saying that Big Ben is a scum bag. If he and I are judged on who drugged a girl and sexually assulted her, then I'll be just fine in the eyes of the Big Guy in the sky. 

Now to the game - Rogers has had one of the best years in the history of the NFL. The dude might just be the most accurate passer in the league this year. And with the surge of the running game late in the year and into the play-offs, the Packer offense is a tough one to defend. But the Steelers are as solid as any defense out there. So to me the real question - Are the Steelers good enough to defend the entire freaking field? It should be a good game. And if Big Ben's leg gets broken, it'll be even better ;-)


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

now I remember why I really dislike this site... 
how can people wish someone would break both of their legs.. especially to someone in whom you have never met only thru the media, and they did NOTHING to you.. I don't get it.. 
I don't like our president but do I wish harm on him.. nope! 
get real people!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

It's sports...lifetime hunter...there are a lot of people that don't like the steelers...get used to it...and Big Ben doesn't really help himself out...if he didn't win super bowls by riding the coat-tail of a superb running game and defense then he'd be playing in the CFL right now...


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

BINGO you hit it on the head Stablebuck.. it's JUST sports! I know there are a lot of people that don't like the Steelers, just like alot of people don't like BYU!! 
everyone has their right to their opinion but to wish injury upon someone is unnecessary!! 
When Austin Collie got knocked cold did people cheer? no not even a Ute fan.. 
I don't care how you feel about a certain team, I hate the Yankees but you don't see me wishing someone gets intentionally get hurt!!
if the Steelers lose then that means the Packers played a better game, will I still love my Steelers YES.... that right there is sports.
are you teaching your kids if someone does something wrong you hope they get shot while out hunting?? ethics is a word more people need to learn!

so with that being said GO STEELERS!! and I'm sorry your team didn't make it!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd be content if the steelers team all got nasty infections and had diarrhea for 2 straight weeks. Death, naah, that's mean.

Most steeler fans I know have extensive criminal records, own pit bulls and drink their own bath water. Not sure if that's indicative of the norm, though I suspect it is. That's my experience.

**Sarcasm is a word more people _need_, naah, not that word, _should_, nope, not that one either. Sarcasm is a word that could stand to be beneficial in one's life, once one has an understanding and grasp of the meaning and situtaions where it might be used.

Condescension, ahh, never-mind.

:|


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It also seems most Steelers fans are also BYU fans!? :mrgreen: :O•-: :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I haven't been arrested in over 15 yrs,I despise pitbulls,I definitely don't drink bathwater but I love the Steelers. So your assumptions are absurdly incorrect and probably is more indicative of the fact that we can choose our friends but not our family. Hang in there Tree eventually you will teach your relatives the error of their ways through your fine example. Hows that for some sarcasm?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I haven't been arrested in over 15 yrs,I despise pitbulls,I definitely don't drink bathwater but I love the Steelers. So your assumptions are absurdly incorrect and probably is more indicative of the fact that we can choose our friends but not our family. Hang in there Tree eventually you will teach your relatives the error of their ways through your fine example. Hows that for some sarcasm?


It wasn't an assumption, it was my experience, 2 different things.

**** Larry, publicly announcing that you are a Steelers fan. Might as well have told us that you play the accordion and love candle lit bubble baths.

What next? A night at the ballet? Croquet tournament?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't make me snap you with my "terrible towel" now. uhh what is an accordian? Is it similar to a historian? Closest I have ever been to a night at the ballet was going to my daughters performance when she was in dance. Do they still sell croquet? I thought it was banned under schedule two of illegal substances. It is my experience that only supporters and defenders of Don Peay and SFW are Packer fans.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You could be right. Good thing I'm not. Though given the choice, I'll take the packers all day long.

Watching the Steelers play what they refer to as football, is akin to watching a snail making a trail across my driveway. There aint enough beer to make it interesting. On top of that, the snail isn't a thug.... though similar to a slug, which is a whole nuther subject.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

When big ben stops raping women, I'll stop wishing he gets his legs broken. 

As for him on the field - any guy that can start in the NFL is a stud. Period. Nothing less. But my problem is celebrating a guy that buys his way out of criminal investigations for rape. I can never support that person.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I thought you were a rule if law guy Gary. I don't recall Ben being convicted in a court of law. There are two sides to every story. I find it hard to believe that someone like Ben is going to rape anybody,hell they turn down more women than most of us would ever even hope to talk to.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

There may be two sides to every story but while money talks, it also apparently works to quiet those who would have pursued criminal charges. Gary's right... the guy is a scumbag who bought his way out of trouble. Money is just another factor that makes these clowns think they're above the law. God forbid the guy actually conduct himself in a decent manner.... that would be asking too much apparently. Go Packers.....


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Uh, wat's a super bowel?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Uh, wat's a super bowel?


It happens after eating a feast at a Super Bowl party.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm hoping the Packers will win this one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FYI:

The bookie *Treehugnhuntr* and *I* use, has Fergie dropping a breast during half-time at 15 to 1. Right breast at 5 to 3, left breast at 4 to 1. (something about the way she holds a microphone).


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

GAME-ON and from one CHEESE HEAD to all CHEESE HEADS...GOOOOOOOOOOOO PACKERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> FYI:
> 
> The bookie *Treehugnhuntr* and *I* use, has Fergie dropping a breast during half-time at 15 to 1. Right breast at 5 to 3, left breast at 4 to 1. (something about the way she holds a microphone).


I knew that wasn't going to happen, though I was hoping. I'm sure after the Janet Jackson incident the production staff is on high alert for those kinds of things. Too bad the one time it happened was wasted on Janet Jackson, I would have much preferred Fergie. :mrgreen:

A more solid bet would have been on her peeing herself. She's been known to do that before.

Having Slash come out was pretty cool, I wasn't expecting that. *-band-*


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, the game outshined the commercials and side shows. Good game. Liked it.

My only thing at this point is that from now on and forever, I propose that the National Anthem be performed ONLY by the band from one of our Nation's Service Academies. That way, it will get the respect and honor our nation deserves. Forget about the rock stars butcher jobs. Get the millitary to do it, and do it right. And then let the boys enjoy the game as a thank you for their service.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Well, the game outshined the commercials and side shows. Good game. Liked it.
> 
> My only thing at this point is that from now on and forever, I propose that the National Anthem be performed ONLY by the band from one of our Nation's Service Academies. That way, it will get the respect and honor our nation deserves. Forget about the rock stars butcher jobs. Get the millitary to do it, and do it right. And then let the boys enjoy the game as a thank you for their service.


Agreed... or have the guy from the Chicago Bears game do it. Like his style, just belts it out the way it was meant to be sung and then its on to the ball game... no adding anything extra to it. Some of these idiots just make a mockery of the **** song anymore....


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

GaryFish...couldn't agree more...plus it would be real nice for the players to also show a little respect. 

During the National Anthem and TV shots of the sidelines I saw it's really disappointing to see players jumping up and down, jaw-jacking and even rolling their eyes...the shots I saw of players not one of them had their hand over their hearts and at least attempting to show respect...

At the end though there was the one player shedding a tear...but the rest I'm sorry stand still, keep the flap trap shut, hand over heart and act like you're paying attention to our National Anthem and what it means for you and this great country. It isn't like the Anthem is 40 mintues long... 

Very disappointing and sad to see both teams show little to no respect for our Nations Anthem...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Very disappointing and sad to see both teams show little to no respect for our Nations Anthem...


Its pretty ridiculous... that sort of respect is becoming a thing of the past unfortunately and I agree, its very disappointing.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

It seemed like more players had their hands on their hearts for "America the Beautiful" than the actual national anthem. As for the anthem itself, I definitely feel that Christina botched it. Not the worst it's ever been sung, but I don't feel like a lot of these celebrities treat it with the reverence and respect it deserves. It should be an honor to sing the national anthem at a major event such as this, and treated as such, instead of just another plug or paycheck. Maybe it's just me, but the celebs that get it right are usually those with a country background. Carrie Underwood sings it beautifully, as does Faith Hill.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Well, the game outshined the commercials and side shows. Good game. Liked it.
> 
> My only thing at this point is that from now on and forever, I propose that the National Anthem be performed ONLY by the band from one of our Nation's Service Academies. That way, it will get the respect and honor our nation deserves. Forget about the rock stars butcher jobs. Get the millitary to do it, and do it right. And then let the boys enjoy the game as a thank you for their service.


 +1. And well said Garyfish.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > FYI:
> ...


Ha, ha, ha. They probably had a line on that too!

I thought the Slash thing was great!

I enjoyed the game, the parts I watched anyway. I thought the Steelers looked a little "off".......uh...like I would know what "off" is, as much football as I watch.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Christina sang the words wrong! How bad is that? If your going to hack up the anthem that bad at least get the words right! :roll:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought it was a good, entertaining game, and I wasn't sad to see Ben Roethlessberger get beaten. As far as the national anthem goes - I thought it was the worst rendition I have heard since Roseanne Barr.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Was hoping for a wardrobe malfunction on Fergie during half-time :mrgreen:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

gdog said:


> Was hoping for a wardrobe malfunction on Fergie during half-time :mrgreen:


+1 Actually I was hoping for no costume at all!  Oh well!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. I figured to post up pics of the food we served.
The Chocolate Fountain. Only we filled it with BBQ sauce so we could dip the many kinds of stuff we had prepared.
[attachment=4:3f2r749u]DSCN1161.JPG[/attachment:3f2r749u]

People could give their wing a shower in the BBQ, or I also had a crock pot full of spicey buffalo sauce if that was more your style.
[attachment=3:3f2r749u]DSCN1162.JPG[/attachment:3f2r749u]

In addition to the wings and crock pot full of meatballs, we also had bacon wrapped steak, chicken, and venison, all skewered, and cooked under the broiler. Good stuff. [attachment=2:3f2r749u]DSCN1164.JPG[/attachment:3f2r749u]

Of course we had a dessert station. My son made several pumpkin pies, and we had a "cookie pizza" station - frost the cookie, then add toppings - chocolate chips, carmel, raspeberries, etc....[attachment=1:3f2r749u]DSCN1163.JPG[/attachment:3f2r749u]

Last was the chips and drink station. And no football party is complete unless there is a football-shaped crock-pot of nacho sauce. 
[attachment=0:3f2r749u]DSCN1165.JPG[/attachment:3f2r749u]

All total, I think we had about 25 people and all ate enough to push the plates away and say "I think I'm full." So left-overs for lunch and I think the kids knocked the rest out for after school snacks. Great party! Great Game! It was a Great day.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Christina Aguilera was horrendous! Did you see that marine's face when she screwed up the national anthem? :evil: Then the Black Eyed Peas were just as bad. The music was just terrible. When Slash came out of the stage I came out of my chair. Finally something decent! Then Fergie ruined _Sweet Child of Mine_, but at least she showed some great legs. It was too bad they only did one song together before the Peas took over again. 
The game itself is always too slow for me. I'm getting to the point where I don't really enjoy it. I prefer a regular season matchup with fewer commercials. I loved the tire commercial with the little beaver who returned the favor of saving a life, though!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> OK. I figured to post up pics of the food we served.
> The Chocolate Fountain. Only we filled it with BBQ sauce so we could dip the many kinds of stuff we had prepared.
> [attachment=4:20ajdm4m]DSCN1161.JPG[/attachment:20ajdm4m]
> 
> ...


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW, Gary! You have got to be kidding. I would have gained at least 5 pounds at your party.

Nice feast! How about an invite for next year? :lol:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

BirdDogger said:


> Christina Aguilera was horrendous! Did you see that marine's face when she screwed up the national anthem? :evil: Then the Black Eyed Peas were just as bad. The music was just terrible. When Slash came out of the stage I came out of my chair. Finally something decent! Then Fergie ruined _Sweet Child of Mine_, but at least she showed some great legs. It was too bad they only did one song together before the Peas took over again.
> The game itself is always too slow for me. I'm getting to the point where I don't really enjoy it. I prefer a regular season matchup with fewer commercials. I loved the tire commercial with the little beaver who returned the favor of saving a life, though!


That was a good commercial. I liked the MCDonald's one with the bears where the papa bear picks up the car and shakes the last fry out of it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Garyfish...........you da man. :EAT: :\Ou:


----------

